# Playstation Media Server lag



## generalcodeman (Oct 23, 2010)

I use my laptop as my everyday computer. I try to stream 1080p videos to my PS3, but it is impossible because the video freezes every second. I know being on wireless is killing me, and I know that a new computer would eliminate the problem. The new computer route isn't an option, so my question is would buying a switch help? My idea is that I would plug the switch into the router, then have the switch upstairs with me. (Yes, I have a long Cat5e cable) I would then plug my laptop, PS3, and Xbox 360 into the switch. My expertise isn't networking, so that is why I need some help. I'm not sure if this idea would be helpful, and I would want to make sure the internet and everything would still function correctly. A gigabit switch would probably be overkill, but if I can find one cheaply, would it be fine to get that, given my plan is feasible of course? My laptop is slightly older, Core Duo, 2.00 GHz, with 2 gigs of RAM. If my laptop will never be able to handle 1080p streaming, just tell me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi generalcodeman and welcome to TSF,

If your router has multiple LAN ports of the back then you can simply connect the PS3+ your laptop in the back and they will find each other.

If your using the PS3 media server app on your laptop you may need to drop the Transcode buffer settings from 400 to 12-15. This is recommended for a wireless connection it will also reduce the amount RAM and CPU resources so it can better allocated in the actual transcoding of the Video.


----------

